# HELP!!! Need to know if coconut fiber will work



## Coconutboy

Hey guys, 
I'm starting a new 2.5 gallon pico, and am pretty strapped for cash.
While going through my garage, I found this stuff: http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3763722t400.jpg

Its coconut fiber substrate, and I think its originally meant for terrariums...
Rumor has it that it actually makes decent aquarium substrate for planted tanks.
Any ideas?

I'm thinking about mixing it with other substrates, but I've no clue where to start.

Help!

My 2.5 Pico: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...62487-economical-planted-2-5g-pico-built.html


----------



## fish dork

I've got coco fiber and worm castings in my tank at the moment, (as well as some added nutrients) capped with gravel, and it's going pretty good. Coco fiber is completely inert so I don't think there is a problem with using it. Initially there were some 'floatees' but after skimming them off the surface, and a few days of the fiber soaking in the water it must now be water logged because it doesn't come up any more, even when I move plants around.


----------



## Crispino Ramos

Coco fiber is a renewable resource unlike peat that is why environmentalist gardeners prefer to use it. Yes, it can be mixed with 3 other materials to make a do-it-yourself substrate. One part each of vermiculite, coco fiber, sand and soil. Not the potting soil, just plain dirt without pesticides, herbicides, roots, debris, etc.. Mix them thorougly together
and when finely mixed, slowly add water a little bit at a time until a batter-like consistency is achieved. Now, you can use it as an aquarium substrate. Top it off with fine gravel for esthetic purpose and minimize floating/clouding. The cloudiness eventually subsides.


----------



## Coconutboy

Thanks guys!
I'll definitely try it out =D


----------



## dawntwister

Trying to enhanse my substrate to decrease the amount of ferts using decided to buy some. I will be topping it with river sand, $3 for a big bag from landscaper. Love the river sand for it gives a natural look and doesn't need a lot rinsing. It will be awhile before I use if for have to tear down the tank to do so. 

Read that it is similar to peat but doesn't affect the ph. Thus thinking that it also contains some Co2 as peat does.

Can't wait to see how yours turns out.


----------

